# Red Phantom, Garage Find From Original owner



## antque (Sep 19, 2022)

This bike was just purchased from the original owner, he had someone put it on Facebook and I bought it last night, the bike is as it was found, needs cleaning but all original except for the tires, one wear tab missing and broken front lens. Hard to find them unmolested, Thanks for looking


----------



## phantom (Sep 19, 2022)

antque said:


> This bike was just purchased from the original owner, he had someone put it on Facebook and I bought it last night, the bike is as it was found, needs cleaning but all original except for the tires, one wear tab missing and broken front lens. Hard to find them unmolested, Thanks for looking
> 
> View attachment 1698241
> 
> ...



Love it.....Do you still have that pristine Red 59 Phantom?


----------



## antque (Sep 19, 2022)

No, sold the 59


----------



## tacochris (Sep 19, 2022)

Yessir, thats a good-un.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 19, 2022)

Great find , always wanted a red


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 19, 2022)

Now dont go getting any crazy ideas that you want to restore this one....leave the tape too...it was a safety campaign to make bicycle riders more visible at night so car drivers could see them to reduce accidents.


----------



## antque (Sep 19, 2022)

Thanks, don't worry only a cleaning, I just can't keep it in this dirty  condition


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 19, 2022)

us royal tires?
didn't some phantoms come with those?


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 19, 2022)

Great bike!  Just take off the reflective tape and you are all set..


----------



## hzqw2l (Sep 19, 2022)

Nice score.  Looks like a 1950.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 19, 2022)

what year did they change over to the metallic red? I have a 1950 like this only crummy.


----------



## hzqw2l (Sep 19, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> what year did they change over to the metallic red? I have a 1950 like this only crummy.



I think metallic was 54.  The saddle on this one is before the rivets in 1951.


----------



## falconer (Sep 19, 2022)

Early Phantoms came with those tires I believe. I have a green from original owner , had those on it. I had to change them to ride it though


----------



## antque (Sep 20, 2022)

I looked up the serial number, bike was built March 8, 1951


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 20, 2022)

antque said:


> I looked up the serial number, bike was built March 8, 1951



With a March 8 serial number, the bike was probably built before May 1951.


----------



## nick tures (Sep 20, 2022)

wow thats nice !!


----------



## berniebike (Sep 24, 2022)

MY FAVE PHANTOM.LOOKS LIKE A 1949?I THINK THAT WAS THE ONLY YEAR THEY MADE THAT TINT OF RED?AFTER THAT IT WAS MORE A CANDY APPLE COLOR?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2022)

berniebike said:


> MY FAVE PHANTOM.LOOKS LIKE A 1949?I THINK THAT WAS THE ONLY YEAR THEY MADE THAT TINT OF RED?AFTER THAT IT WAS MORE A CANDY APPLE COLOR?



Nope, solid colors used through '53.


----------



## Santee (Sep 25, 2022)

What a great looking find! This one will be a knock out when you clean it up a little.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 25, 2022)

Right on. Congrats!!  They are still out there.


----------

